# BA und Skimmer zusammen laufen lassen???



## daighterman (28. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
ich bin neu hier und versuche mich gerade zurecht zu finden.
Ich möchte einen Koi-Teich mit Schwerkraftfilter bauen und versuche gerade herauszufinden ob es so funktioniert, wie ich es mir in meinem Kopf zusammengespunnen hab :smoki
BA und Skimmer sollen mit einem Y-Stück zusammengeführt werden und dann in den Filter (3 Regentonnen a 160l) geleitet werden. Meine Frage: saugt der Skimmer überhaupt genug Oberflächenwasser ab wenn es mit Schwerkraft läuft?
Habe schon einmal einen Teich gebaut ca. 5000l mit gepumpten Filter und das ist mal mächtig in die Hose gegangen. Jetzt will ichs besser machen und frage lieber vorher.
Ich möchte eine 1mm PVC-Folie verwenden. Wo bekomme ich die am besten her, bzw. wo ist es günstiger. im Baumarkt oder im Internet. Habt ihr Adressen? Sind 2,99€ pro qm in Ordnung???
Ich wäre für eure Antworten sehr dankbar.
habe noch eine kleine Skizze angehängt...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## newbee (28. Apr. 2011)

*AW: BA und Skimmer zusammen laufen lassen???*

Hallo Michael

Lasse den BA und Skimmer getrent laufen, baue in jede Leitung einen Zugschieber ein somit kannst Du regeln was stärker ziehen soll.

Wenn Du beide Zugschieber zu machst und die Tonne leer pumpst kannst DU die Rohre zum BA auch mal spülen.

Wieso Tonnen 
Mauere Deinen Filter 

Schmutzabläufe auf jedenfall nicht vergessen


----------



## daighterman (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: BA und Skimmer zusammen laufen lassen???*

@newbee
das mit den Zugschiebern ist eine gute Idee, Danke.
Die Regentonnen habe ich eh zu Hause, ist also weniger Aufwand die zu verbinden als einen Filter zu mauern. An Schmutzabläufe werde ich natürlich denken. Möchte kurz vor dem Filter noch ein Spülrohr (mit Zugschieber) abzweigen lassen, weil sich denke ich doch vor allem im Rohr vom BA Dreck absetzen wird. oder wird das alles in den Filter gespült???

@all
Ich will den Teich in einen Hang, also Schräglage bauen, d.h. ich muss zur Hälfte eine Mauer hochziehen auf ca. 70-80cm. ich möchte das mit Bruchsteinen machen wegen der optik. Muss ich dann innen noch verschalen oder reicht die Bruchsteinmauer mit ca. 25-30cm Wandstärke? Welche Kräfte herrschen da???


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: BA und Skimmer zusammen laufen lassen???*

Hallo Michael,
für mich sieht Deine Zeichnung ganz vernünftig aus. Mit Schwerkraft hat das freilich nur bedingt was zu tun, ist eher eine Art "Halbschwerkraft". Die getrennte Einleitung von Skimmer und BA würde ich aus anderen Gründen als einem möglichen Druckverlust bevorzugen, und zwar unter dem Aspekt des Services bzw. Winters:
wie schaltest Du auf Winterbetrieb um, reparierst Du einen der Filterbehälter (sprich: wie klemmst Du die Zuläufe und Ausläufe ab)? Solche Überlegungen erfordern Ventile, und die kosten je nach Querschnitt... .


----------



## daighterman (18. März 2012)

*AW: BA und Skimmer zusammen laufen lassen???*

Hallo, 
Der Teichbau hat sich leider etwas verzögert, aber jetzt geht's weiter. 
Da ich alles von Hand Grabe und das Erdreich sehr steinig ist brauche ich wohl noch ein paar Tage mit graben. 
Abmauern möchte ich mit hohlblockbausteinen, natürlich Baustahl mit einarbeiten und hoffen, dass die Mauer hält. 
Ich werde einen Durchbruch in den Keller machen und dort die Filteranlage aufbauen. Sie wird aus 4x 300l Regentonnen bestehen. 
Ich denke, ich entscheide mich für epdm-folie, mache mir aber Sorgen wegen dem verkleben der Falten. Hab gelesen, dass PVC besser hält. 

Danke schonmal für eure Meinungen. 

MfG
Michael


----------

